# Kennel Cleaner



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Looking for a good kennel cleaner and ran across this product. Has anyone used it. Would like to hear what you think of it or if you have any suggestions on easy, efficient cleaning products. http://www.wysiwash.com/kennelcleaner.html


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Will kill the good bacteria in septic system,spray nozzle weak.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I love it!! I have one for the inside and one for the outside. I just changed the nozzles out to add more "poop"... Also you can ad lib the replacement parts from home cheapo. The only thing you really have to have from the manufacturer is the little disc that goes inside the canister. That regulates how much water/chlorine mix there is.

I've been using this product for around 15 years.

Angie


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Angie B said:


> I love it!! I have one for the inside and one for the outside. I just changed the nozzles out to add more "poop"... Also you can ad lib the replacement parts from home cheapo. The only thing you really have to have from the manufacturer is the little disc that goes inside the canister. That regulates how much water/chlorine mix there is.
> 
> I've been using this product for around 15 years.
> 
> Angie


Angie, what about the old-fashioned bleach and water mixture? Maybe I'm showing my age!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Novalsan...I think once ounce to the gallon. $40 for a bottle but, it will make lots of gallons. Almost all grange stores/farm stores with a good tack selection carry it.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

Try Mason company; they sell a cleaner-disinfectant by the gallon. Bleach or Clorox is very corrosive if you use it around or on chain link.You can order it from their website.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Chlorine ions have an affinity for zink,which is what galvanizing is. I had one when they first came out,and when it nuked my septic system ,I gave it away.It may be fine for some people.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Devlin said:


> Angie, what about the old-fashioned bleach and water mixture? Maybe I'm showing my age!


You think I'm going to hand wash all my kennel runs??? Blahahahahaha....

The kennel help goes through the runs every couple of weeks and does a thorough scrub down but until then the wishy does a great job.

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Jay Dufour said:


> Chlorine ions have an affinity for zink,which is what galvanizing is. I had one when they first came out,and when it nuked my septic system ,I gave it away.It may be fine for some people.


I didn't have that problem but I did add enzymes to the tank and I do pump often. About 3 times a year. It's a volume thing.

Angie


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses. We are ordering it. It sounds like it will make cleaning a lot easier.


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

I made my pen cleaner out of abs pipe ,a tee fitting and reducers to hook hose up.and a screw open clean out fitting
I use pool pucks in it. 

Take 4 ' of abs. Cut into two pieces 3' and 1 ' put tee between them with cement. 
1' piece is top. Glue clean out on open end of 1' piece. 
Put reducers in tee down to size of hose fitting this is the water intake
Reducers on bottom open end of 3' piece and this is the out take. 
A pool puck lasts almost two weeks with daily use and large volumes going through. 
Never had a problem on kennels but did corpse roofing sheeting I had on wall in one section. Changed it to puck board and no issues. Forgot to add. A piece of vinyl sheet must be cut to inside diameter of pipe and holes drill to
Act as screen to keep puck from blocking out take. Takes a couple minutes with a drill and jigsaw 

Cost around $20 in abs pipe and fittings. Then I buy pool pucks by pail when on sale or season end clear outs. 
Used this for 20 years now


----------



## Christine Maddox (Mar 9, 2009)

We also use the Wysi Wash. I love it. Previous comment about the weak nozzle has proven true for us too. The types of germs and bacteria that this chemical eliminates is awesome. It doesn't leave any chemical smell but surely removes the kennel odor.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

In our boarding facility we use the Wysi Wash but we have also started using a product called KOE, we get it by the Gallon from Lion Country Supply. Expensive but really good stuff...

Dave


----------

